# Suns aim to curb fouls, stay aggressive defensively



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The Suns expect to have a better defense this season with a re-tooled roster that will allow them to be more aggressive.
> 
> The problem with that has been that they barely have played those lineups in the preseason and the aggression has not always been controlled.
> 
> ...



http://www.azcentral.com/story/spor...b-fouls-stay-aggressive-defensively/74194182/


----------

